# Seiko 7T62 Crown Problem.



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

I recently acquired a very tidy looking Seiko 7T62 chrono for a very reasonable price.

Unfortunately it seems to have a couple of problems. The first one is that when I pull the crown out to it's second position to set the hands, if I want to advance the hands I turn the crown clockwise and the hands adjust accordingly but if I want to set the time back and turn the crown anti-clockwise not only do the hands not move but the crown unscrews and, if I keep turning, it will actually come away completely. Fortunately it does screw back in but it means that to set the hands 'back' a couple of minutes I have to 'advance' the hands almost 24 hours then adjust the date to suit. I'm pretty sure this shouldn't be happening. Any suggestions as to whether it's likely to be a simple fix or not ?

The second problem it has is that if I try and 'quick set' the date it won't advance past 10. The date display just seems to judder. I can get round this by advancing the hands 24 hours it then changes over fine. Oddly enough it I set the date to the 10th the following morning it has actually changed to the 11th automatically. I guess a previous owner didn't observe the 'Do Not Adjust Date Between 21.00 and 01.00' rule. I can live with this one but out of curiosity, is this a simple fix ? Somehow I doubt it as I read somewhere that not observing the 'Don't Adjust' rule shears teeth off plastic gears !

Finally, the watch has a dodecagon (12 sided) gunmetal coloured bezel which I'd like to change for something like the one of my Seiko SKX007. Possible, or would I be better off waiting for another more visually pleasing 7T62 case to come along ?

Thanks in advance for any help with any of the above points.


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

As there were no responses I thought I had nothing to lose so I simply unscrewed the crown from the stem and after thoroughly cleaning it and lightly lubricating the rubber seal, I applied the smallest drop of 'threadlock' fluid into the female threaded section. I used the stuff that holds the parts together but can still be undone later if required. Quickly but carefully screwed it all back together and left it for 24 hours before trying to see if I could now adjust the hands backwards as well as forwards. Success.

I still have the 'won't quickset from the 10th to the 11th' date wise. But I can live with that.

I'm rather amazed that out of the all people who read my original posting no one advised me that the crown simply screwed back on and had probably just come loose. Still, sorted now.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I would have replied with roughly the fix you worked out for yourself, but I'm not a SEIKO person, so maybe I wasn't the best person to suggest it :lol:

It's what I would have tried me'sen certainly







- but I'm a dab hand with a 10lb Hammer and a chisel - that'll get the back off most things :rofl2:


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

mel said:


> I would have replied with roughly the fix you worked out for yourself, but I'm not a SEIKO person, so maybe I wasn't the best person to suggest it :lol:
> 
> It's what I would have tried me'sen certainly
> 
> ...


Hi Mel,

Thanks for your response. I was a bit nervous as I wasn't sure if I was supposed to be able to adjust the hands 'backwards' as well as forwards. Anyway, it's fine now. I originally bought the 7T62 as I intended to try and get it modded with a yellow dial and another more 007ish bezel. But, Murphys Law, I've since found and bought exactly what I wanted to make the 7T62 look like for little more than I paid for the 7T62 so it's going to get cleaned up, the scratches on the braclet polished out and it'll go back on 'The Bay' for what I paid for it. Obviously I'll mention the 'quickset date' that doesn't.

Thanks again for taking the time to respond,

Regards,









Chris.


----------

